# Team USA Starters: Amare or Dwight? Kidd or Deron?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Please pick only one: Amare or Dwight, Kidd or Deron?

Who fits better to Captain Bryant? Who fits better to the team?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nobody fits w/ Kobe. But that's secondary.

Dwight and Kidd, and I don't see how either is even a question. Amare has looked consistently lost in the international game every time I have seen him. And his defense is non-existent. As far as Kidd and Deron, you always take the master over the acolyte.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Dwight and Kidd.

Both are top defensive players. We dont need these to scoring 20+ ppg. We only need them to play great defense, rebound and pass the ball. You have Kobe/Melo/Lebron, how many other scorers do we need starting? Them 3 alone, is enough offensive talent to take out any national team. Surround them by people that can just play their role, its just logic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You kind of have to pick Dwight, since he is an actual center, and Amare isn't. Though you could pick Amare AND Dwight. 

And Kidd is just plain better than Deron Williams right now.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

does 28-0 mean anything?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> You kind of have to pick Dwight, since he is an actual center, and Amare isn't. Though you could pick Amare AND Dwight.
> 
> And Kidd is just plain better than Deron Williams right now.


A better rebounder, yes, but don't let that number fool you. He plays on a pretty sub-par rebounding team, while Deron plays on one of the best rebounding teams in the league. A better passer? It's about equal. A better defender? Probably by a bit. A better scorer/shooter? Absolutely not.

He's not "plain better", but maybe just a tad better, and even that is debatable. Deron's offensive advantage over Kidd (mostly as far as scoring the ball and being a better player in a half-court offense) makes up for the defensive gap. I'd say next season, Deron's gonna pass him up.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> A better rebounder, yes, but don't let that number fool you. He plays on a pretty sub-par rebounding team, while Deron plays on one of the best rebounding teams in the league. A better passer? It's about equal. A better defender? Probably by a bit. A better scorer/shooter? Absolutely not.
> 
> He's not "plain better", but maybe just a tad better, and even that is debatable. Deron's offensive advantage over Kidd (mostly as far as scoring the ball and being a better player in a half-court offense) makes up for the defensive gap. I'd say next season, Deron's gonna pass him up.


A Jazz fan with Deron Williams in his avatar might have a slightly biased opinion on the subject, don't you think? Kidd is far superior to Deron Williams and will be for at least a couple more seasons.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Fray said:


> A Jazz fan with Deron Williams in his avatar might have a slightly biased opinion on the subject, don't you think? Kidd is far superior to Deron Williams and will be for at least a couple more seasons.


Yup.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Nobody fits w/ Kobe. But that's secondary.


 Kobe sure doesn't seem to feel that way about Kidd.

And as much as I like Dwight, he can't hit a jump shot to save his life. On the other hand, I think he'll be a better rebounder for this team. Neither of the two can' defend big men outside of 12 feet. That's what will kill the US in international competition.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's tough on the big men. I'll go with Dwight just for his rebounding. I'll pick Kidd over Deron though. Give Kidd one last chance before Deron complete surpasses him.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Fray said:


> A Jazz fan with Deron Williams in his avatar might have a slightly biased opinion on the subject, don't you think? Kidd is far superior to Deron Williams and will be for at least a couple more seasons.


Your only way to reason is the fact that I am a Jazz fan? You need a little more proof to refute what was said in my post, because every statement was about as fair as it comes.

I said Kidd is still better than Williams, but far superior? No. Williams' scoring ability absolutely dwarfs Kidd's, and that's enough to make up for the slight (if any) defensive advantage and rebounding advantage. And your best reasoning to refute anything I said is the fact that I have a picture of him for my avatar? Great reasoning.

I don't give a **** who starts or who doesn't, but come on you guys, Kidd is nowhere near what he used to be. He's a terrible shooter and a very mediocre scorer. I'll say that Kidd is probably still a better player, but he's not "far superior" in any way, shape or form. Nobody's done anything to refute that statement, except point out which team I support and who my picture features.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Williams' scoring ability absolutely dwarfs Kidd's, and that's enough to make up for the slight (if any) defensive advantage and rebounding advantage.


Hey, that almost sounds like Sasha Pavlovic's "My defense is my offense" quote :laugh:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

You're right. deron is just a notch below kidd. we should just pencil in his name under Kidd's in the Greatest Point Guards of All-Time list.

Deron definitely has the potential to be up there but he hasn't realized it yet. Kidd is superior in every facet of the game other than shooting and athleticism. To say Deron has near equal passing skills is just ridiculous at this point. He has yet to establish himself as the best point guard of his draft.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Jason Kidd
-28 wins and 0 losses with USA on his chest
-he can dictate the tempo better than any other PG
Dwight Howard
-tall and athletic 
-better rebounder
IMHO


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This isnt the same Jason Kidd from a few years ago. To just go out and say that Kidd is far superior is something to just live in the past. I honestly feel that Deron had a better year than Kidd anyway. Kidd's experience and defense is his edge on Deron at this point and yes they are just about equal passers. Deron sees the floor as good as any PG since Kidd and thats saying alot. Shooting its not even debateable. We cant lose either way, but to say Kidd is far superior is speaking untruths.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you BEEZ. I was just about to say that. This isn't 2002 Jason Kidd. It's 2007 for goodness sake.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think that Kidd is better than Williams in the NBA,but given the way that the pick and roll is officiated in FIBA(or not officiated) Kidd is a better choice since he's going to fight through the illegal screens and give that stuff back too.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Deron Williams will be a great player but outside of Kobe, Kidd is the key to this team. His ability get the ball to people where they are comfortable scoring is what somewhat makes up for the lack time together. Even at his advanced age, he is still the best at this. Not to mention he is the unquestioned vocal leader of the team along with KB24. So as good as Deron is, there are certain things at his age that he just can't control right now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kidd is the reason Team USA is gonna win, not Kobe.


----------

